# Do not touch croton dam



## bigfun (Mar 6, 2007)

Boaters, you can not attach any part of a boat to croton dam, i.e tie off to the dam.
Also, soon to come, a wire stretched from one side of the river to the other, to make it illegal to get a boat any where close to the dam.


----------



## jwb2010 (Jan 23, 2013)

There have been a lot of people tying off to the damn and wall for years. Is this something new or just been overlooked in the past?


----------



## bigfun (Mar 6, 2007)

New rule, signs in place, backed up by leo's.
Wire coming soon.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Why the change now?

Ganzer


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

bigfun said:


> Also, soon to come, a wire stretched from one side of the river to the other, to make it illegal to get a boat any where close to the dam.


Vegas already has the over/under on the $50 million dollar lawsuit that is sure to ensue. 30 Days gentlemen,,, place your bets!


----------



## Jones (Mar 5, 2010)

bigfun said:


> Boaters, you can not attach any part of a boat to croton dam, i.e tie off to the dam.
> Also, soon to come, a wire stretched from one side of the river to the other, to make it illegal to get a boat any where close to the dam.


I would be interested in the legality of such measures, given that the public has historically fished at the Croton tieoffs for years, and Consumers has knowingly allowed it.

The fact that this will supposedly be enforced by local/county police agencies is a joke, imho.


----------



## bigfun (Mar 6, 2007)

Unless, you are privy to the private conversations pertaining to the change, I can only speculate.
I have fished the dam for over 30 years without any problems. The dam operators would allow us to stand on the dam to net a fish only. Last spring leo's started ticketing for that. Now they put up signs saying you cannot attach to the dam. Also a little bird told me that they are going to stretch a wire across the face of the dam, spillway side/turbine side/both???
Why? Liability issues? Security? New Govt. rules?
I know the root reason is because of all the morons who vote for democrats or liberal republicans. Or bobbers.
To those of you who do not care because you only fish downstream, expect some more company.


----------



## easler24 (Nov 29, 2010)

That will really suck if they put a wire in like there is at Tippy. Depending on where is goes, it could/will eliminate a prime fish holding area.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Im guessing it is for security reasons.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

easler24 said:


> That will really suck if they put a wire in like there is at Tippy. Depending on where is goes, it could/will eliminate a prime fish holding area.


the fish will still hold there,lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## easler24 (Nov 29, 2010)

Trout King said:


> the fish will still hold there,lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Yes, they will still hold there. It could/will eliminate the ability to _catch_ the fish holding in those prime holding spots. It's hard to work your line around a cable that extends from one side of the dam to the other. Not imposibble, I suppose, but pretty difficult.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Regarding Berrien Springs Dam it is a local law that makes it illegal to go beyond the buoy line and get close to the dam.

It's a fairly serious offense too and they do enforce it.


----------



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

bigfun said:


> Unless, you are privy to the private conversations pertaining to the change, I can only speculate.
> I have fished the dam for over 30 years without any problems. The dam operators would allow us to stand on the dam to net a fish only. Last spring leo's started ticketing for that. Now they put up signs saying you cannot attach to the dam. Also a little bird told me that they are going to stretch a wire across the face of the dam, spillway side/turbine side/both???
> Why? Liability issues? Security? New Govt. rules?
> I know the root reason is because of all the morons who vote for democrats or liberal republicans. Or bobbers.
> To those of you who do not care because you only fish downstream, expect some more company.


That area is infested with liberals.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Tigerfly said:


> That area is infested with liberals.


I say it is spring bobbers


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Tigerfly said:


> That area is infested with liberals.


Yeah, Consumers is acting like because they own the dam they can make whatever rules they want to about it. Fuggin liberals. Somebody oughta sue just to show 'em what real freedom is.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

When you consider what a boat full of TNT could do to a dam, it seems like we're lucky they've let it go this long.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, don't try tying up to Tippy dam, or rowing a boat under the cable that is below the turbines. Can't tie off to that cable, either. I've been hollered at for setting some gear on the dam in Alpena a few times, when I was wading. 
In today's letigious world, I can absolutely understand why Consumers Energy wouldn't want anyone touching, or tying off on a dam. Anyone with common sense can probably do those things safely, but the number of people who have ZERO common sense seems to be increasing at an exponential rate, and companies have to protect themselves from possible lawsuits. Think of all the morons who will be saved from their own idiocy by these actions. What a great thing for them - they might otherwise try to tie off on the dam, and end up making some stupid error that could cost them their lives. They need to be protected.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Trout King said:


> the fish will still hold there,lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And people will still cast over. And bring em down under....

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

FishKilla419 said:


> And people will still cast over. And bring em down under....
> 
> Here fishy fishy..


Most annoying, careless bunch of unethical people there is. Nothing worse than watching an idiot swerve in and out other boats trying to chase a fish thats hooked in the tail damn near smashing into other people.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Tigerfly said:


> That area is infested with liberals.


 LOL. Yeah, right:lol:


----------

